# Chewing gum



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Swallowing bubble gum can be dangerous! See what may happen? ound:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I just got this one from my sister...funny how these emails get around at about the same time all over the country!! Small world.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Ohhhhh..MAJOR bubble butt! ound:ound:ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

hahaha... no gum for me!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

:laugh: that's so funny, Leslie!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

That is so funny, I was all ready to talk about Smarty getting into gum just before her shows. She will still get very close to my mouth if I have any, I need to show her this picture.


----------

